

Ask HN: Best software in the world? - Vargas

This question was originally asked at Barrapunto, a Slashdot clone in Spanish: http://preguntas.barrapunto.com/article.pl?sid=10/10/27/1045237<p>I'm interested to see what HNers think, so I'm translating it:<p>"From your point of view, which is the best software in the world? I mean software for end users, MQSeries or a virtual machine with a JIT compiler would not be valid answers. Some examples that come to mind: LaTeX, Bloomberg (real time financial data), Emacs."<p>In the following discussion, VLC and 'Hello, world!' were the most voted while Excel and browsers such as Firefox or Chromiun were the most mentioned.
======
madhouse
Emacs. Because it can have (and most often, it has) everything else built into
it.

~~~
program
Emacs can't run itself.

$ emacs

M-x shell

$ emacs

I love recoursive jokes.

------
1331
Mathematica. Unfortunately, it is priced accordingly.

------
gaius
SQLite. Does exactly what it says on the tin.

